# Bad things that happened at your alma mater



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/16/us/georgia-school-cafeteria-sex-act/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

basically girl gives guy BJ in open lunchroom... (I think I used to sit at that table) re:1989

_____________________________

In 1994

http://www.websleuths.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187526

(Overwieght Kid kills himself in class due to Bullying)

_______________________________

I cant find the link to it but another student was getting off the bus and an older student hit him in the head with his backpack, corner of the book hit him at the wrong place in the head, kid died instantly...


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2013)

Equally proud of mine...

http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20148509,00.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't find the link to the articles, but one of the girls in my class was charged last month in Texas for hiring someone to kill her son's father a couple days before the custody hearing. She even brought the kid to the meeting with the guy, a friend was minding him while she had her little meeting.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 17, 2013)

This sick twist was in my class....

http://www.wistv.com/Global/story.asp?s=2075107&amp;clienttype=printable


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2013)

The guy was the football coach at my HS (although he was hired after I left). I have gone hunting in this area multiple times.

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_24207249/rock-slide-reported-near-popular-hiking-trail-chaffee


----------



## ktulu (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2009/09/04/al-qaeda-linked-american-terrorist-unveiled-charges-await/

I went to same high school as "The American"

http://blog.al.com/live/2013/10/arabic_foreign_language_class.html

My high school is also now offering Arabic instead of French


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2013)

found it...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;frm=1&amp;source=web&amp;cd=1&amp;cad=rja&amp;ved=0CCsQFjAA&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cbsnews.com%2F8301-504083_162-57605078-504083%2Fnicolette-beard-texas-woman-accused-of-trying-to-hire-hit-man-to-kill-sons-father-report-says%2F&amp;ei=qixgUtagIIKiyAHj8IDQBA&amp;usg=AFQjCNFOfXULAZz_z_c6it1O1ybSPpdUyg&amp;bvm=bv.54176721,d.aWc

she got beyond drunk at a wedding in summer 2012 of a HS friend of mine that they kicked her out after her repeatedly trying to dirty dance with the groom and other married guys at the wedding. total drama filled evening that night


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2013)

She is quite the looker...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

she needs to cut her bangs


----------



## ventilator (Oct 18, 2013)

I had several classes with this guy and ate lunch with him in middle school.

http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20070817/NEWS/708170409?p=1&amp;tc=pg


----------



## Power63 (Oct 22, 2013)

This was a Belleville West bus, I went to Belleville East:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjr44CgJy7c


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2013)

Columbine.

Do I win?


----------



## cement (Oct 22, 2013)

we can close the thread now.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm such a dick.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 22, 2013)

This was my high school. This happened when I was in college, but it made headlines even in VA. Basically a racially motivated shooting spree which escalated racial tensions in an already very racially tense high school and Deep South community, and yes, Polk County, FL is every bit as much the south as Alabama, Georgia, and Kentucky... To be honest, we called folks from those places northerners.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1998-05-08/news/9805070680_1_haines-city-high-polk-county-crime-spree


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 22, 2013)

My HS music teacher had a sleepover for his yound and had themn sleep in his bed to "cuddle. "

I took a fluff music appreciation class in college. The prof was revealed to be the star in a line of kiddie porn movies and hanged himself in jail.


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2013)

^^^ Couldn't have happened to a better guy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 23, 2013)

This is from my high school. I was a freshman this year and I remember the guy. I didn't have any classes with him, but I passed him everyday going to my first class. Never really interacted with him other than the occasional hello, but I would have never thought he would do something like this.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1734&amp;dat=19960313&amp;id=fCshAAAAIBAJ&amp;sjid=BVMEAAAAIBAJ&amp;pg=5908,915228


----------



## ventilator (Oct 23, 2013)

Sapper said:


> This was my high school. This happened when I was in college, but it made headlines even in VA. Basically a racially motivated shooting spree which escalated racial tensions in an already very racially tense high school and Deep South community, and yes, Polk County, FL is every bit as much the south as Alabama, Georgia, and Kentucky... To be honest, we called folks from those places northerners.
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1998-05-08/news/9805070680_1_haines-city-high-polk-county-crime-spree


You're from Polk county, I grew up in manatee but had a lot of family from polk. I knew a few people who had literally never left the county. People who aren't from that area just don't believe how much of a deep south mentality Florida has once you go inland of I75 or I95..


----------



## ktulu (Oct 23, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> This is from my high school. I was a freshman this year and I remember the guy. I didn't have any classes with him, but I passed him everyday going to my first class. Never really interacted with him other than the occasional hello, but I would have never thought he would do something like this.
> 
> http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1734&amp;dat=19960313&amp;id=fCshAAAAIBAJ&amp;sjid=BVMEAAAAIBAJ&amp;pg=5908,915228


Had to do a double take. My younger brother and this guy have to same name, first and last. Creepy


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 23, 2013)

Ventilator, yes, I grew up in Polk County. My mom's family has lived in that area since the early 1900's when they all got off the boat from Norway and my dad's family has lived there since the late 1800's when my namesake migrated from 1700s Virginia plantation owners to become cattle ranchers in central Florida. I guess I still consider it home though if I can help it I will never live there again.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 23, 2013)

This was my HS:

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/exclusive-horace-mann-trustee-booted-sex-scandal-article-1.1342188

I had the guy as my music teacher and he was eccentric, but I would have never guessed anything like that.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2013)

Dleg wins, but I'm going for best comedy piece here. And YES, I went to High School with this idiot. Same year.

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/crime/cop-hit-gas-attack



> SEPTEMBER 24--Meet Jose Cruz.
> 
> In the long history of American jurisprudence, the West Virginia man may be the first defendant to ever be charged with passing gas in the face of a law enforcement officer. Cruz, 34, was driving with his car's headlights off Monday night when he was pulled over by West Charleston cops, who noted that Cruz appeared to be intoxicated.
> 
> ...


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2013)

'I said, 'Here, put that in your Breathalyzer,'

^^^ LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/toddler-parents-dead-in-paulding-murder-suicide/ng8HB/

Another guy from my HS graduating class- well he is listed as being a senior the same time as me in HS but I think he graduated a year later...

I defin remember this guy from HS..- not sure what makes someone snap like this? and kill a 2 year old.. When I read stuff like this I hope their is both a heaven and a hell..

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Paulding County deputies Sunday were investigating a double murder-suicide in which a toddler was killed.

Sheriffs spokesman Ashley Henson told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution that a man killed his wife and child before killing himself.

The shootings happened at a home on Gilberts Way near Temple in western Paulding County.

Channel 2 Action News identified the family members as Brian Miller, 41; Kara, 29; and Paxton, 21 months.

All three were shot in the head, Channel 2 reported.

Their bodies were found Sunday after family members, unable to reach them, asked deputies to do a welfare check on the home, according to Channel 2.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 25, 2014)

Dleg said:


> Columbine.
> 
> Do I win?


Tied with me. Charles Whitman. Tower shootings.


----------

